# Le prénom du capitaine.



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

Après l'âge et le sexe, c'est quoi ton petit nom ?

A

B

C

D

E

F

G

H

I

J

K
krystof ==&gt; Christophe (pour ceux qu'avaient pas compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
L

M

N

O

P

Q

R

S

T

U

V

W

X

Y

Z


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Après l'âge et le sexe, c'est quoi ton petit nom ?
> 
> A
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

Après l'âge et le sexe, c'est quoi ton petit nom ?

A

B

C

D

E

F

G

H

I

J

K
krystof ==&gt; Christophe (pour ceux qu'avaient pas compris )
L

M

N

O

P

Q

R

S

T

U

V
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel (pour ceux qui roupillent au fond de la classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
W

X

Y

Z


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

A

B

C

D

E

F

G

H

I

J

K
krystof ==&gt; Christophe
L

M

N

O

P

Q

R

S

T
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc
U

V
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel
W

X

Y

Z


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*

*B*

*C*

*D*

*E*

*F*

*G*

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*

*M*

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*

*P*

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

A
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







B

C

D

E

F

G

H

I

J

K
krystof ==&gt; Christophe
L

M

N
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît


O

P

Q

R

S

T
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc
U

V
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel
W

X

Y

Z


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*

*C*

*D*

*E*

*F*

*G*

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*

*M*

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*

*P*

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## Oizo (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*

*C*

*D*

*E*

*F*

*G*

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*

*M*

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

merci Oizo, je ne me voyais pas faire cela toute la nuit


----------



## molgow (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*

*C*

*D*

*E*

*F*

*G*

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*

*M*
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## legritch (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*

*C*

*D*

*E*

*F*

*G*

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick

*M*
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*

*C*

*D*

*E*

*F*

*G*
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick

*M*
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## bebert (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*
bebert &gt;&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*

*E*

*F*

*G*
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick

*M*
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## PetIrix (31 Juillet 2003)

A
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil) 

B
bebert &gt;&gt; Jean-Yves
C

D

E

F

G
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

H

I

J

K
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

L
legritch ==&gt; Patrick

M
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

N
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

O
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

P
PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
Q

R

S

T
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

U

V
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

W

X

Y

Z


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

la mise en page, la mise en page voyons


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * A
> alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)
> 
> B
> ...


----------



## ginette107 (31 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * A
> alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)
> 
> B
> ...


----------



## PetIrix (31 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, j'ai vu!!
Mais trop tard, désolé.


----------



## PetIrix (31 Juillet 2003)

Ah!! Ya déjà un doublon !!

Salut homonyme


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*
bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*

*E*

*F*

*G*
ginette107==&gt; Marie
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick

*M*
Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
_petit truc : faire citer puis virer les balises de quote la première balise b_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*
bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
*E*

*F*

*G*
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick

*M*
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## PetIrix (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Après l'âge et le sexe, c'est quoi ton petit nom ?
> *



Ya plus qu'à donner son nom, son adresse, et pis le n° de CB tant qu'on y est !!!


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*
bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
ginette107==&gt; Marie
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick

*M*
Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
_petit truc : faire citer puis virer les balises de quote la première balise b_


----------



## Philito (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*
bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
ginette107==&gt; Marie
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick

*M*
Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
_petit truc : faire citer puis virer les balises de quote la première balise b_


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya plus qu'à donner son nom, son adresse, et pis le n° de CB tant qu'on y est !!!
> 
> ...



t'as qu'a faire la gueule


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya plus qu'à donner son nom, son adresse, et pis le n° de CB tant qu'on y est !!!
> 
> ...



j'arrive, et tu l'as dit bouffi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que va t'on nous demander après toutes ces questions
couleur des yeux
taille
poids
mensurations
couleur des cheveux (pour ceux qui en ont toujours) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'en passe et des meilleurs


----------



## Fulvio (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*
bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
ginette107==&gt; Marie
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick
Lupus Yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
_petit truc : faire citer puis virer les balises de quote la première balise b_


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*
bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
ginette107==&gt; Marie
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick
Lupus Yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
Macelene ===&gt; Hélène (fastoche)


*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
_petit truc : faire citer puis virer les balises de quote la première balise b_   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## KARL40 (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*
bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
ginette107==&gt; Marie
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe
karl40   ==&gt; Carlos

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick
Lupus Yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
Macelene ===&gt; Hélène (fastoche)


*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
_petit truc : faire citer puis virer les balises de quote la première balise b_   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (31 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya plus qu'à donner son nom, son adresse, et pis le n° de CB tant qu'on y est !!!
> 
> ...



Et plus si affinintés


----------



## maousse (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*
bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
ginette107==&gt; Marie
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe
karl40   ==&gt; Carlos

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick
Lupus Yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
Macelene ===&gt; Hélène (fastoche)
maousse ===&gt; Arnaud

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## nemo44 (31 Juillet 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> *A*
> alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)
> 
> *B*
> ...



Encore un doublon (avec Maousse)


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*
bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
ginette107==&gt; Marie
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe
karl40   ==&gt; Carlos

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick
Lupus Yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
Macelene ===&gt; Hélène (fastoche)
maousse ===&gt; Arnaud

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
WebOliver ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## nemo44 (31 Juillet 2003)

Et Webolivier, tu m'as shunté


----------



## nemo44 (31 Juillet 2003)

Je rectifie donc nous en sommes à :

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*
bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
ginette107==&gt; Marie
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe
karl40   ==&gt; Carlos

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick
Lupus Yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
Macelene ===&gt; Hélène (fastoche)
maousse ===&gt; Arnaud

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
Nemo44 ===&gt; Arnaud

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
WebOliver ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## aricosec (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
&amp;#8212;alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil) 
&amp;#8212;aricosec ==&gt;robert

*B*
&amp;#8212;bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
&amp;#8212;DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
&amp;#8212;ginette107==&gt; Marie
&amp;#8212;GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
&amp;#8212;krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
&amp;#8212;legritch ==&gt; Patrick

*M*
&amp;#8212;Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
&amp;#8212;Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
&amp;#8212;Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
&amp;#8212;PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
&amp;#8212;Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
&amp;#8212;Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
_petit truc : faire citer puis virer les balises de quote la première balise b_


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2003)

Tu m'as loupé aricosec...


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
&amp;#8212;alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil) 
&amp;#8212;aricosec ==&gt;robert

*B*
&amp;#8212;bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
&amp;#8212;Dark Templar ==&gt; Romain
&amp;#8212;DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
&amp;#8212;ginette107==&gt; Marie
&amp;#8212;GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
&amp;#8212;krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
&amp;#8212;legritch ==&gt; Patrick

*M*
&amp;#8212;Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
&amp;#8212;Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
&amp;#8212;Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
&amp;#8212;PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
&amp;#8212;Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
&amp;#8212;Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
&amp;#8212;WebOliver ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*

_Ayé, j't'ai remis WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
&amp;#8212;alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil) 
&amp;#8212;aricosec ==&gt;robert

*B*
&amp;#8212;bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
&amp;#8212;Dark Templar ==&gt; Romain
&amp;#8212;DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
&amp;#8212;ginette107==&gt; Marie
&amp;#8212;GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
&amp;#8212;guytantakul ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
&amp;#8212;krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
&amp;#8212;legritch ==&gt; Patrick

*M*
&amp;#8212;Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
&amp;#8212;Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
&amp;#8212;Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
&amp;#8212;PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
&amp;#8212;Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
&amp;#8212;Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
&amp;#8212;WebOliver ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
&amp;#8212;alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
&amp;#8212;aricosec ==&gt;robert

*B*
&amp;#8212;bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
&amp;#8212;Dark Templar ==&gt; Romain
&amp;#8212;DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
&amp;#8212;ginette107==&gt; Marie
&amp;#8212;GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
&amp;#8212;guytantakul ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
&amp;#8212;karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
&amp;#8212;krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
&amp;#8212;legritch ==&gt; Patrick
&amp;#8212;lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
&amp;#8212;maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
&amp;#8212;Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
&amp;#8212;Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
&amp;#8212;Nemo44 ==&gt; Arnaud
&amp;#8212;Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
&amp;#8212;Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
&amp;#8212;PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
&amp;#8212;Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
&amp;#8212;Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
&amp;#8212;WebOliver ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*



[/QUOTE]


----------



## bouilla (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
&amp;#8212;alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
&amp;#8212;aricosec ==&gt;robert

*B*
&amp;#8212;bouillabaisse ==&gt; jerome
&amp;#8212;bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
&amp;#8212;Dark Templar ==&gt; Romain
&amp;#8212;DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
&amp;#8212;ginette107==&gt; Marie
&amp;#8212;GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
&amp;#8212;guytantakul ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
&amp;#8212;karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
&amp;#8212;krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
&amp;#8212;legritch ==&gt; Patrick
&amp;#8212;lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
&amp;#8212;maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
&amp;#8212;Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
&amp;#8212;Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
&amp;#8212;Nemo44 ==&gt; Arnaud
&amp;#8212;Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
&amp;#8212;Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
&amp;#8212;PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
&amp;#8212;Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
&amp;#8212;Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
&amp;#8212;WebOliver ==&gt; Web

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
&amp;#8212;alèm ==&gt;rémi
&amp;#8212;alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
&amp;#8212;aricosec ==&gt;robert

*B*
&amp;#8212;bouillabaisse ==&gt; jerome
&amp;#8212;bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
&amp;#8212;Dark Templar ==&gt; Romain
&amp;#8212;DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
&amp;#8212;ginette107==&gt; Marie
&amp;#8212;GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
&amp;#8212;guytantakul ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
&amp;#8212;karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
&amp;#8212;krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
&amp;#8212;legritch ==&gt; Patrick
&amp;#8212;lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
&amp;#8212;maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
&amp;#8212;Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
&amp;#8212;Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
&amp;#8212;Nemo44 ==&gt; Arnaud
&amp;#8212;Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
&amp;#8212;Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
&amp;#8212;PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
&amp;#8212;Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
&amp;#8212;Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
&amp;#8212;WebOliver ==&gt; Web

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2003)

on peut cafter ??


----------



## bouilla (31 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> on peut cafter ??



allez je te l'accorde va   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un rien m'amuse c'est dingue


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
&amp;#8212;alèm ==&gt;rémi
&amp;#8212;alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
&amp;#8212;aricosec ==&gt;robert

*B*
&amp;#8212;bouillabaisse ==&gt; jerome
&amp;#8212;bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
&amp;#8212;Dark Templar ==&gt; Romain
&amp;#8212;DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
&amp;#8212;Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki (le plus souvent)
&amp;#8212;ginette107==&gt; Marie
&amp;#8212;GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
&amp;#8212;guytantakul ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
&amp;#8212;karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
&amp;#8212;krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
&amp;#8212;legritch ==&gt; Patrick
&amp;#8212;lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
&amp;#8212;maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
&amp;#8212;Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
&amp;#8212;Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
&amp;#8212;Nemo44 ==&gt; Arnaud
&amp;#8212;Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
&amp;#8212;Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
&amp;#8212;PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
&amp;#8212;Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
&amp;#8212;Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
&amp;#8212;WebOliver ==&gt; Web

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
&amp;#8212;Zazie ==&gt; Emma


----------



## chagregel (31 Juillet 2003)

Mon dernier post avant un mois de vacances... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*A*
&amp;#8212;alèm ==&gt;rémi
&amp;#8212;alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
&amp;#8212;aricosec ==&gt;robert

*B*
&amp;#8212;bouillabaisse ==&gt; jerome
&amp;#8212;bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*
&amp;#8212;Chagregel ==&gt; Grégoire
*D*
&amp;#8212;Dark Templar ==&gt; Romain
&amp;#8212;DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
&amp;#8212;ginette107==&gt; Marie
&amp;#8212;GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
&amp;#8212;guytantakul ==&gt; Tanguy


*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
&amp;#8212;karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
&amp;#8212;krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
&amp;#8212;legritch ==&gt; Patrick
&amp;#8212;lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
&amp;#8212;maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
&amp;#8212;Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
&amp;#8212;Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
&amp;#8212;Nemo44 ==&gt; Arnaud
&amp;#8212;Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
&amp;#8212;Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
&amp;#8212;PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
&amp;#8212;Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
&amp;#8212;Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
&amp;#8212;Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
&amp;#8212;WebOliver ==&gt; Web

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
 Alèm ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
 aricosec ==&gt;robert

*B*
 bouillabaisse ==&gt; jerome
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*
 Chagregel ==&gt; Grégoire
*D*
 Dark Templar ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
 guytantakul ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
 Nemo44 ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
 Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
 WebOliver ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2003)

Je suis devenu Web dans l'histoire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ah c'est bon... Merci Krysof...


----------



## chagregel (31 Juillet 2003)

Si on post en meme temps....


*A*
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
 aricosec ==&gt;robert

*B*
 bouillabaisse ==&gt; jerome
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*
 chagregel ==&gt;Grégoire
*D*
 Dark Templar ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
 guytantakul ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
 Nemo44 ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
 Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
 WebOliver ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
 Alèm ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
 aricosec ==&gt;robert

*B*
 bouillabaisse ==&gt; jerome
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*
 Chagregel ==&gt; Grégoire
*D*
 Dark Templar ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
 guytantakul ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
 Nemo44 ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
 Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
 WebOliver ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis devenu Web dans l'histoire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut tout faire soi-même ici.


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2003)

et dans le cas des pseudos partagés, on met le prénom de celui qui a la garde légale ??


----------



## chagregel (31 Juillet 2003)

Hum....Hum....









*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire
*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
  krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
 Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma


----------



## barbarella (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire
*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H/b]

I

J

K
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
  krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

L
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

M
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

N
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

O
 Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

P
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

Q

R

S

T
 Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

U

V
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

W
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

X

Y

Z
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma        

[/QUOTE]  *


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire
*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
  krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> et dans le cas des pseudos partagés, on met le prénom de celui qui a la garde légale ??



Oui, on va faire ça.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on va faire ça.








 mais ça ne règle pas le cas des gardes alternées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 et je ne parle pas du chat ou du chien


----------



## Kak (31 Juillet 2003)

 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire
*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
  krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma


----------



## benjamin (31 Juillet 2003)

J'ai longtemps hésité avant de participer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
  krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma


----------



## Oizo (31 Juillet 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
  krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald (mais le "ald" est facultatif chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
  krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma


----------



## kamkil (5 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald
*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma  

Ouais je sais c'est pas commun, la faute a ma moman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, kkn en a deja rencontrer un?

Note: Je lag de plusieurs jours pour ce post, la faute a un IT Manager


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, kkn en a deja rencontrer un?



Non, ça vient d'où ? De Kripton ?


----------



## Kak (5 Août 2003)

déja rencontré un Yankel, il avait 4 ans


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

 Alèm ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
 aricosec ==&gt;robert

B
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 bouillabaisse ==&gt; jerome
 benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin

C
 chagregel ==&gt; Grégoire

D
 Dark Templar ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

E

F
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald
G
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
 guytantakul ==&gt; Tanguy
H

I

J

K
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel
 krystof ==&gt; Christophe

L
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

M
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

N
 Nemo44 ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

O
 Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

P
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip

Q

R
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
S

T
 Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

U

V
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

W
 WebOlivier ==&gt; Olivier

X

Y

Z
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald
*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2003)

Krystof, bonjour,
peux tu m'expliquer pourquoi certains ont un lien ???
mercid de ce que tu feras pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Krystof, bonjour,
> peux tu m'expliquer pourquoi certains ont un lien ???
> mercid de ce que tu feras pour moi








 savent y faire, les filles


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Krystof, bonjour,
> peux tu m'expliquer pourquoi certains ont un lien ???
> mercid de ce que tu feras pour moi


Parce que quelqu'un (je sais plus qui, anntraxh ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) a commencé à mettre des liens vers les profils, et les autres ont eu la flemme de suivre.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Parce que quelqu'un (je sais plus qui, anntraxh ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu t'appelles Krystof.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu nous aurais menti ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'appelles Krystof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh pardon, trompé de pseudo


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oh pardon, trompé de pseudo



Prends donc un  petit jaune...




ca ira mieux


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Prends donc un  petit jaune...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au s'cours !, y a un méchant Zitoune qui fait rien qu'à me persécuter avec le pastis alors qu'il sait que j'aime pô.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Au s'cours !, y a un méchant Zitoune qui fait rien qu'à me persécuter avec le pastis alors qu'il sait que j'aime pô.



alors là, tu vas avoir du mal à nous arracher des larmes


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Prends donc un  petit jaune...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zitoune président


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Zitoune président



Contrepéterie ?


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Zitoune président


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Krystof, bonjour,
> peux tu m'expliquer pourquoi certains ont un lien ???
> mercid de ce que tu feras pour moi



Dark Templar a bien répondu.

Merci qui


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dark Templar a bien répondu.
> 
> Merci qui



avec l'état dans lequel il est, il va rien entendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IL RONFLE


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> avec l'état dans lequel il est, il va rien entendre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forcément, à cet âge, c'est encore difficile. Faut assumer.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Forcément, à cet âge, c'est encore difficile. Faut assumer.



Forcément, si tu crois toutes les paroles d'un ivrogne comme Vieux raleur, tu peux t'imaginer des choses.

Mais saches que c'est pas moi qui ait vidé le pipeline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'ai aidé, d'accord, mais j'étais pas tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais saches que c'est pas moi qui ait vidé le pipeline
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vidé ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




50m3 de débit à la seconde, faut avoir sacrément soif.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Forcément, si tu crois toutes les paroles d'un ivrogne comme Vieux raleur, tu peux t'imaginer des choses.
> 
> Mais saches que c'est pas moi qui ait vidé le pipeline
> 
> ...








 manque pas d'air celui là (pour le liquide, ça va faîtes-lui confiance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
il avait pris le pipe line à bout de bras en essayant de nous faire croire que c'était une flute traversière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eh, on est pas complètement idiots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on a bien vu qu'il ne souffait pas dedans, mais qu'il aspirait comme un égaré dans le sahara  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu me diras hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il ne fera pas de mal à une mouche pendant un moment


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> 50m3 de débit à la seconde, faut avoir sacrément soif.


Fait chaud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis Vieux râleur, il en avale un max ('tention, j'vois une pensée qui dévie là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
A peine s'il me restait un litre à la seconde.

Pas étonnant que je sois sobre.


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et puis Vieux râleur, il en avale un max ('tention, j'vois une pensée qui dévie là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vois pas du tout de quoi tu parles


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> il ne fera pas de mal à une mouche pendant un moment


Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz Paf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu disais ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Fait chaud
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis-pas ça à un chameau: tu te fais mordre


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz Paf !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans mon verre. C'est malin ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Vais être obligé de m'en resservir trois autres.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vais être obligé de m'en resservir trois autres.


Mon pauvre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me vide une bouteille par solidarité


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bouge pas, je t'accompagne.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bouge pas, je t'accompagne.



a aaaaa a ttendez-moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un tabouret pour être stable hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lui faut trois pieds


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bouge pas, je t'accompagne.


Et hop ! (©), un leurre de plus.

Allez, encore un ou deux pour la route


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> un tabouret pour être stable hips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben forcément, t'as plus le débit du pipeline pour retenir ta chute en avant


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> a aaaaa a ttendez-moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De l'autre côté le tabouret, de l'autre côté.

Aïe...trop tard....ça va mon vieux ? C'est quoi cet air réjouit que tu as


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> De l'autre côté le tabouret, de l'autre côté.
> 
> Aïe...trop tard....ça va mon vieux ? C'est quoi cet air réjouit que tu as



j'suis au niveau des bouteilles pour têter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me plains pas: moins fatiguant


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Histoire de remettre de l'ordre.

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald
*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## macelene (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dark Templar a bien répondu.
> 
> Merci qui



J'ai, aujourd'hui, et demain aussi, peur de ne pas avoir assez de cette minute d'attention. dixit Krystof

et tu vois même pas une minute d'attention, tu ne réponds pas à mes questions toi même


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'ai, aujourd'hui, et demain aussi, peur de ne pas avoir assez de cette minute d'attention. dixit Krystof
> 
> et tu vois même pas une minute d'attention, tu ne réponds pas à mes questions toi même



Dark Templar disait que quelqu'un avait rajouté le lien de quelques pseudos, et que le reste ne s'était pas fait, par pure flemme. Je ne peux rien rajouter de plus puisqu'il s'agit de la vérité.


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et tu vois même pas une minute d'attention, tu ne réponds pas à mes questions toi même



Ceci dit, je t'ai accordé cette minute d'attention, et je ne m'en suis certainement pas servi pour te balancer un sujet perso qui me tenait à cur, tout en mettant le tient de côté. C'est le fond de ma pensée, dans ce à quoi tu fais allusion.


----------



## macelene (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je t'ai accordé cette minute d'attention, et je ne m'en suis certainement pas servi pour te balancer un sujet perso qui me tenait à cur, tout en mettant le tient de côté. C'est le fond de ma pensée, dans ce à quoi tu fais allusion.



bon bon merci de ton mot, ok merci de m'avoir accordé un peu de ton temps


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon bon merci de ton mot, ok merci de m'avoir accordé un peu de ton temps



Tu n'as pas à me remercier, c'est vraiment la moindre des choses. Et je le recommencerai avec plaisir.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald
*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier 


C'est joli Fanny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca sent un peu l'anis


----------



## nemo44 (6 Août 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *K*
>  Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel



Comprends pas ? Pourquoi avoir pris un pseudo avec un prénom pareil ???

Ton prénom, c'est pas un pseudo, t'es sûr


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas ? Pourquoi avoir pris un pseudo avec un prénom pareil ???
> 
> Ton prénom, c'est pas un pseudo, t'es sûr








 tu connais le chemin? Si non c'est au fond a gauche -&gt;


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est joli Fanny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu connais le chemin


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais le chemin



Ben quoi c'est vrai, c'est joli Fanny et puis l'anis ca sent bon.
Non?


----------



## mad'doc (6 Août 2003)

*A*
alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)  

*B*
bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
*C*

*D*
DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*

*G*
ginette107==&gt; Marie
GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel

*H*

*I*

*J*

*K*
krystof ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
legritch ==&gt; Patrick

*M*
Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
Oizo ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*

*S*

*T*
Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi c'est vrai, c'est joli Fanny et puis l'anis ca sent bon.
> Non?



oui, je n'ai pas dit le contraire


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

Ca y est, c'est de nouveau le Bronx...
La fleme de corriger a cette heure ci.
la bise a tous


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> et puis l'anis ca sent bon.
> Non?


non


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald
*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier 


Voilà, remis de l'odre.


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, remis de l'odre.



Bravo, je n'aurais pas mieux fait.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, je n'aurais pas mieux fait.



une vraie petite fée du logis, ce Dark


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> une vraie petite fée du logis, ce Dark



Le plus difficile, m'a t-il dit, ce sont tes cadavres de bouteilles qui traînent partout, à longueur de journée.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le plus difficile, m'a t-il dit, ce sont tes cadavres de bouteilles qui traînent partout, à longueur de journée.



ah bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'as de la chance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y bafouillait tellement que j'ai rien compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






les ravages de l'alcool...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






vois-tu, sincèrement, ça me peine


----------



## mad'doc (6 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, remis de l'odre.


Désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'avais pas vu que je n'étais que sur la première page...
Merci pour la correction


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> les ravages de l'alcool...


Tu peux parler, toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'en es à combien de greffes de foie ?


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *C'est joli Fanny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'où l'expression "Fanny paie à boire !"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> D'où l'expression "Fanny paie à boire !"



ouf, plus sympa que celui du dessus


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier

*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald
*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## dude (6 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott   

*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald
*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

t'as gagné un coup (à boire)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




merci pour le lien


----------



## bonpat (6 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice 

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott

*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; ? 

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 Sydney Bristow ==&gt; ?   

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier    

Oupsy et Sydney Bristow sont demandés ainsi que....


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *C*
>   chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire
>   bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice



Tu as honte d'être dans les B ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> ainsi que....  </font>


*anntraxh* !


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2003)

allez les Filles, lancez vous, nous ne sommes qu'une poignée, je sais la meilleure, mais 6 + 3 avec pseudos  nanas , pour 32 paires de p......n, .....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> allez les Filles, lancez vous, nous ne sommes qu'une poignée, je sais la meilleure, mais 6 + 3 avec pseudos  nanas , pour 32 paires de p......n, .....



salut macelene ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'arriiiivvveee.. j'vais chercher le dernier post et m'y colle promis vous saurez tout !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice 

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique  

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 Sydney Bristow ==&gt; ?   

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier    

merci bonpa*t* pour avoir mis le lien





euh... 
wali wala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## bonpat (7 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *O*
>   Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique



j'aime beaucoup Frédérique comme prénom...


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## bonpat (7 Août 2003)

Finn puisque tu n'as rien à faire, tu pourrais pas faire le grand thread récapitulatif des prénoms, des anniversaires,des avatars, Dock, etc...

Merci Finn t'es un chou (bonsoir Marie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (7 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## casimir (7 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2003)

 casimir ==&gt; Yves


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>  casimir ==&gt; Yves



Info ou intox


----------



## casimir (7 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>  casimir ==&gt; Yves



tu ne le savais pas ?


----------



## kamkil (7 Août 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu ne le savais pas ?



*CASIMIR ==&gt; NICOLAS*


----------



## kamkil (7 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup Frédérique comme prénom...



C'est pas pour les gars ca? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est comme dominique, on sait jamais


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour les gars ca?


Dans ce cas, c'est Frédéric


----------



## Postizo (7 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic le loup 

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

Postizo a dit:
			
		

>  Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic le loup


Tiens je connaissais pas ce prénom, et le nom de famille, c'est quoi ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Août 2003)

monsieur Seuguin !!


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> monsieur Seuguin !!


Il vient à peine d'arriver et on se moque déjà de lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore un coup à le rendre chèvre


----------



## Fulvio (7 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je connaissais pas ce prénom, et le nom de famille, c'est quoi ?



Ben moi j'aime beaucoup !


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je connaissais pas ce prénom, et le nom de famille, c'est quoi ?



en fait, Ludo (qui partage ma connexion internet via une carte airport), le photographe génial d'à-côté (un vrai nid en fait) vous a même donné son nom en français, mais c'est un pur Picard* !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais vous le verrez pas beaucoup, je suis parti en éteignant la borne !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













il doit s'en foutre, il part dans une semaine au Mali (comme d'hab' en plus) bosser 15 jours !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*donc vous traduisez en pitchard !!


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


On remonte pour les petits nouveaux.


----------



## prerima (18 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves (surement son deuxième prénom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


Juste une petite correction


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

... et juste une fête à souhaiter:

bonne fête  *macelene*


----------



## sesame (19 Août 2003)

sesame ==&gt; Victor


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> sesame ==&gt; Victor


Ca nous fait donc :

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves (surement son deuxième prénom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesamme ==&gt; Victor

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves (surement son deuxième prénom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor

*T*
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


Un seul M pour sesame.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *A*
> Un seul M pour sesame.



... mais trois bouteilles pour krystof


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... mais trois bouteilles pour krystof



Ne me fais pas passer pour ce que tu es.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Je pourrais pas en avoir 4


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ne me fais pas passer pour ce que tu es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, on a dit trois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



après tu renverses


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> non, on a dit trois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand je renverse, ça n'a même pas le temps d'atteindre le sol. C'est dingue comme tu es rapide.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Quand je renverse, ça n'a même pas le temps d'atteindre le sol. C'est dingue comme tu es rapide.



me suis suffisamment fait eng... pour la moquette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






la faute à qui


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

A barbarella, qui nettoie pas assez vite.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> A barbarella, qui nettoie pas assez vite.



je t'avais bien dit que la trobe que tu lui a offerte était trop moulante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"réjouit l'oeil, mais pas la poussière"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle serait mieux au Crazy qu'en technicienne de surface  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais tu t'entêtes


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je t'avais bien dit que la trobe que tu lui a offerte était trop moulante



C'est vrai. J'aurais dû lui offrir une robe.


----------



## prerima (21 Août 2003)

Bonne Fête aux Christophe !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

Bonne fête au 'tofounet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pas une raison pour picoler plus


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Août 2003)

Bonne fête krys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pas une raison pour picoler plus


pas possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu pense bien que sinon il aurait essayé


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Bonne Fête aux Christophe !



Bah ça alors, c'est vraiment gentil. Je n'y pensais même pas.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fête au 'tofounet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci bien mon Vieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pose la question quand même : je te paye un coup


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fête krys



Merci à toi mon petit Darkounet.


----------



## barbarella (21 Août 2003)

bonne fête


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> bonne fête



Non, c'est trop. Je commence à être gêné.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Term (21 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *A*
> alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra (pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire le profil)
> 
> *B*
> ...


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves (surement son deuxième prénom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## nemo44 (21 Août 2003)

Bonne fête Krystof (tiens ca m'évoque une vodka ça avec un E devant...)


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2003)

iMax -&gt; Maxime


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien mon Vieux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



question posée, question bue hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 répondue voulais-je dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*O U I*


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fête Krystof (tiens ca m'évoque une vodka ça avec un E devant...)



Vous êtes bien galant mon brave. Merci bien.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> question posée, question bue hips
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça m'aurait étonné.
Perd pas une occasion celui-là.


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Pas de petits nouveaux, par hasard ? 



*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## Nexka (2 Septembre 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## macelene (2 Septembre 2003)

*


			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		


			... et juste une fête à souhaiter:

bonne fête  macelene




Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> alors là , je ne peux que m'incliner, merci de tout mon coeur, j'y tiens beaucoup. Ce jour là deux personnes ont pensé à moi.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2003)

je suis ravi de t'avoir fait ce plaisir


----------



## krystof (24 Octobre 2003)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*


*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


Vu qu'il y a pas mal de p'tits nouveaux, une remontée s'impose.


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

T'étais pas en train de penser aux nouvelles plutôt ???


----------



## krystof (25 Octobre 2003)

Je pensais à "nouveau membre". Après, c'est vrai que l'on interprète "membre" comme on le veut.


----------



## anntraxh (27 Décembre 2003)

*A*

 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert
 anntraxh ===&gt; Anne

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*


*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier

qui l'eut cru ????


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

supermoquette =&gt; sébastien

c'est bien ça le jeu?


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

*A*

 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert
 anntraxh ===&gt; Anne

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent

*S*
 Supermoquette ==&gt; Sébastien

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


Voili voilà


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Ben salut A. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va falloir faire attention à pas te confondre avec la A. d'alem...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Mars 2004)

*A*

 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert
 anntraxh ===&gt; Anne

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent

*S*
 Supermoquette ==&gt; Sébastien

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Mars 2004)

Faudra que je change ma signature un jour, d'ailleurs


----------



## jathenais (3 Mars 2004)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben salut A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi c'est quoi Gribouille ?
Arnaud ?
Ambroise ?
Armel(le)












Bisous Grib.


----------



## c-66 (3 Mars 2004)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

tiens elisa a disparu de la liste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




huh je voulais dire aurélie


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mars 2004)

Ben on va la remettre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*A*

 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert
 anntraxh ===&gt; Anne

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent

*S*
 Supermoquette ==&gt; Sébastien

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2004)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## c-66 (3 Mars 2004)

Merci de m'avoir supprimé de la liste, j'apprécie


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (3 Mars 2004)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens elisa a disparu de la liste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ... ...   veulent pô de moi ...


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Merci de m'avoir supprimé de la liste, j'apprécie








 Oups, désolé je sais pas ce que jai fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Encore toutes mes excuses


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2004)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... ...   veulent pô de moi ...



Non, c'est juste une petite erreur d'aiguillage mais tout va rentrer dans l'ordre


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2004)

*A*
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier 


bon il manque personne ???


----------



## anntraxh (3 Mars 2004)

ben si , on m'a fait disparaître aussi ... mais j'm'en fous ..


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2004)

Moi, je m'y suis pas mis, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la peine.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

dites-donc z'avez le copier-coller sélectif les amis


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je m'y suis pas mis, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la peine.



G comme Gérard?


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> G comme Gérard?



Je n'y avais pas pensé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais alors ça aurait pu être aussi bien : Gédéon, Gavroche, Gontran, Germinal...


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ben si , on m'a fait disparaître aussi ... mais j'm'en fous ..




oups !!!   pardon Anntraxh ....  suis pas très pro moi ...


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y avais pas pensé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va pour *Gontran* alors !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dites-donc z'avez le copier-coller sélectif les amis



Tu m'étonnes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dès que Finn, Amok ou gribouille ne sont pas dans un sujet, ils se croient tout permis dans ce bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_J'retourne en bas, na_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Mars 2004)

Et je me rerajoute quand même avant


*A*
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Tu m'étonnes
> 
> ...



Il te manque tant que ça la grib ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2004)

*A*
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il te manque tant que ça la grib ?



Tant qu'il sautille pas partout dans la cave en cassant les bibelots, tout va bien


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

tiens maintenant c'est moi qui ai disparu de la liste


----------



## sylko (16 Mai 2004)

*A*
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
  Sylko  ==&gt; Sylvain

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2004)

*A*
 Anntraxh ===&gt; Anne
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
  Sylko  ==&gt; Sylvain

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2004)

Et ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2004)

Il avait supprimé Anne


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2004)

Tu en avais oublié toi aussi.


*A*
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
 Sylko ==&gt; Sylvain

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## alan.a (16 Mai 2004)

*A*
 alan.a ==&gt; Alan
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
 Sylko ==&gt; Sylvain

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## camisol (17 Mai 2004)

*A*
 alan.a ==&gt; Alan
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  camisol ==&gt; Antonin
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
 Sylko ==&gt; Sylvain

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

*A*
 alan.a ==&gt; Alan
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  camisol ==&gt; Antonin
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves

  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire


*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott


*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald


*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane
 Mactiviste===&gt;Frédéric

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent
*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
 Sylko ==&gt; Sylvain

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2004)

*A*
 alan.a ==&gt; Alan
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
 Alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  camisol ==&gt; Antonin
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott

*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
 Golf ==&gt; Alain  

*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane
 Mactiviste===&gt;Frédéric

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  Oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent

*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
 Sylko ==&gt; Sylvain

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2004)

Faut vraiment que je mette le mien ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment que je mette le mien ?



allez, bouges toi


----------



## camisol (17 Mai 2004)

*A*
 alan.a ==&gt; Alan
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
 alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice

*C*
  camisol ==&gt; Antonin
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott

*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
 golf ==&gt; Alain  

*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*K*
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane
 Mactiviste===&gt;Frédéric

*N*
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
- Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent

*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
 Sylko ==&gt; Sylvain

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier




_c'est fou tous ces gens qui se mettent des majuscules alors qu'ils n'en ont pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## camisol (17 Mai 2004)

*A*
 alan.a ==&gt; Alan
 alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome



*C*
  camisol ==&gt; Antonin
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott

*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
 golf ==&gt; Alain  
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy

*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Mactiviste===&gt;Frédéric
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent


*N*
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent

*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
 Sylko ==&gt; Sylvain

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril
 Vieux Raleur ==&gt; Michel

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier




_j'ai fait un 'tit peu de ménage ici aussi..._


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

*A*
 alan.a ==&gt; Alan
 alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome



*C*
  camisol ==&gt; Antonin
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott

*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
 golf ==&gt; Alain  
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy

*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 Lemmy ==&gt; Michel
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence
 LucG ==&gt; Luc
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Mactiviste===&gt;Frédéric
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent


*N*
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent

*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
 Sylko ==&gt; Sylvain

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier

_et voila_


----------



## camisol (17 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _et voila_




*Falsification d'archives, ça peut vous mener loin, ça, mon petit gars !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> *Falsification d'archives, ça peut vous mener loin, ça, mon petit gars !!!*



Arfff©


----------



## Lio70 (17 Mai 2004)

*A*
 alan.a ==&gt; Alan
 alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome



*C*
  camisol ==&gt; Antonin
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott

*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
 golf ==&gt; Alain  
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy

*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 Lemmy ==&gt; Michel
 Lio70 ==&gt; Lionel
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence
 LucG ==&gt; Luc
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Mactiviste===&gt;Frédéric
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent


*N*
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory
  oupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent

*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
 Sylko ==&gt; Sylvain

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

*A*
 alan.a ==&gt; Alan
 alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

*B*
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome



*C*
  camisol ==&gt; Antonin
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

*D*
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott

*E*
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

*F*
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald
 Fredoupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

*G*
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
 golf ==&gt; Alain  
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy

*H*

*I*
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

*J*
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

*K*
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

*L*
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 Lemmy ==&gt; Michel
 Lio70 ==&gt; Lionel
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence
 LucG ==&gt; Luc
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

*M*
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Mactiviste===&gt;Frédéric
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent


*N*
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

*O*
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory


*P*
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

*Q*

*R*
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent

*S*
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
 Sylko ==&gt; Sylvain

*T*
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

*U*

*V*
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril

*W*
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier 

_wali, c'est mieux comme çA _


----------



## piro (17 Mai 2004)

A
 alan.a ==&gt; Alan
 alèm ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
 Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
 aricosec ==&gt;robert

B
 barbarella ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
 benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
 bonpat ==&gt; Patrice
 bouillabaisse ==&gt; jerome



C
 camisol ==&gt; Antonin
 casimir ==&gt; Yves
 chagregel ==&gt; Grégoire

D
 Dark Templar ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott

E
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

F
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald
 Fredoupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

G
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
 golf ==&gt; Alain 
 guytantakul ==&gt; Tanguy

H

I
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

J
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

K
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 krystof ==&gt; Christophe

L
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 Lemmy ==&gt; Michel
 Lio70 ==&gt; Lionel
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence
 LucG ==&gt; Luc
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

M
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Mactiviste===&gt;Frédéric
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent


N
 nato kino ==&gt; Nicolas
 Nemo44 ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

O
 Oizo ==&gt; Grégory


P
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Piro==&gt;Julien
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

Q

R
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent

S
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
 Solvovmazeltov ==&gt; Gaël
 Sylko ==&gt; Sylvain

T
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
 Thebig ==&gt; Jean-Luc

U

V
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril

W
 WebOlivier ==&gt; Olivier

X

Y

Z
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## Garulfo (17 Mai 2004)

A
 alan.a ==&gt; Alan
 alèm  ==&gt; Rémi
 alexm31 ===&gt; Alexandra
  Anntraxh ==&gt; Anne 
  aricosec  ==&gt;robert

B
 barbarella  ==&gt; Fanny
 bebert ==&gt; Jean-Yves
  benjamin ==&gt; Benjamin
 Black Beru ==&gt; Bruno
  bonpat  ==&gt; Patrice
  bouillabaisse   ==&gt; jerome



C
  camisol ==&gt; Antonin
  casimir  ==&gt; Yves
  chagregel  ==&gt; Grégoire

 D
  Dark Templar  ==&gt; Romain
 DocEvil ==&gt; Xavier
 Dude ==&gt; Scott

E
 Elisa ==&gt; Aurélie

F
 Finn_Atlas ===&gt; Romuald
 Fredoupsy ==&gt; Frédérique

G
 Gargamel ==&gt; Zaki
 ginette107==&gt; Marie
 GlobalCut ==&gt; Emmanuel
 golf ==&gt; Alain  
  guytantakul   ==&gt; Tanguy
 Garulfo ==&gt; Stéphane

H

I
 iMax ==&gt; Maxime

J
 jathénaïs ==&gt; Jennifer
 Jean-Luc ==&gt; Jean-Luc
 jpmiss ==&gt; Jean-Paul

K
 kak ==&gt; Karen
 Kamkil ==&gt; Yukel 
 karl40 ==&gt; Carlos
 krystof  ==&gt; Christophe

L
 legritch ==&gt; Patrick
 Lemmy ==&gt; Michel
 Lio70 ==&gt; Lionel
 Lorna ==&gt; Laurence
 LucG ==&gt; Luc
 lupus yonderboy ==&gt; Julien

M
 Macelene ==&gt; Hélène
 Macinside ===&gt; Nicolas
 maousse ==&gt; Arnaud
 Mactiviste===&gt;Frédéric
 Mad'doc ===&gt; Stéphane
 Molgow ===&gt; Laurent


N
 nato kino  ==&gt; Nicolas
  Nemo44  ==&gt; Arnaud
 Nephou ==&gt; Benoît
 Nexka ==&gt; Marlène

O
 Oizo  ==&gt; Grégory


P
 PetIrix ==&gt; Nicolas
 Philito ==&gt; Philip 
 Postizo ==&gt; Ludovic
 prerima ==&gt; Marie

Q

R
 Roberto Vendez ==&gt; Vincent

S
 sesame ==&gt; Victor
  Solvovmazeltov  ==&gt; Gaël
 Sylko ==&gt; Sylvain

T
 Term ==&gt; Gaël
  Thebig  ==&gt; Jean-Luc

U

V
 Veejee ==&gt; Cyril

W
  WebOlivier  ==&gt; Olivier

X

Y

Z
 Zazie ==&gt; Emma
 Zitoune ==&gt; Olivier


----------



## rezba (22 Juin 2004)

*A*


alan.a = Alan   
alèm = Rémi   
alexm31 = Alexandra   
Anntraxh = Anne   
aricosec = robert 
 *B*


barbarella =Fanny   
bebert = Jean-Yves   
benjamin = Benjamin   
Black Beru = Bruno   
bonpat = Patrice   
bouillabaisse = jerome 
 

*C*


camisol = Antonin   
casimir = Yves   
chagregel = Grégoire 
 *D*


Dark Templar = Romain   
DocEvil = Xavier   
Dude = Scott 
 *E*


Elisa = Aurélie 
 *F*


Finn_Atlas = Romuald   
Fredoupsy = Frédérique 
 *G*


Gargamel = Zaki   
ginette107 = Marie   
GlobalCut = Emmanuel   
golf = Alain   
guytantakul = Tanguy   
Garulfo = Stéphane 
 *H*

*I*


iMax = Maxime 
 *J*


jathénaïs = Jennifer   
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc   
jpmiss = Jean-Paul 
 *K*


kak = Karen   
Kamkil = Yukel   
karl40 = Carlos   
krystof = Christophe 
 *L*


legritch = Patrick   
Lemmy = Michel   
Lio70 = Lionel   
Lorna = Laurence   
LucG = Luc   
lupus yonderboy = Julien 
 *M*


Macelene = Hélène   
Macinside = Nicolas   
maousse = Arnaud   
Mactiviste =Frédéric   
Mad'doc  = Stéphane   
Molgow = Laurent 
 
*N*


nato kino = Nicolas   
Nemo44 = Arnaud   
Nephou = Benoît   
Nexka = Marlène 
 *O*


Oizo = Grégory 
 
*P*


PetIrix = Nicolas   
Philito = Philip   
Postizo = Ludovic   
prerima = Marie 
 *Q*

*R*


rezba = françois   
Roberto Vendez = Vincent 
 *S*


sesame = Victor   
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël   
Sylko = Sylvain 
 *T*


Term = Gaël   
Thebig = Jean-Luc 
 *U*

*V*


Veejee = Cyril 
 *W*


WebOlivier = Olivier 
 *X*

*Y*

*Z*


Zazie = Emma   
Zitoune = Olivier 
 

_juste une mise à jour pour un rémy_ :style:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

*A*


alan.a = Alan   
alèm = Rémi   
alexm31 = Alexandra   
Anntraxh = Anne   
aricosec = robert 
 *B*


BackCat=Laurent
barbarella =Fanny   
bebert = Jean-Yves   
benjamin = Benjamin   
Black Beru = Bruno   
bonpat = Patrice   
bouillabaisse = jerome 
 

*C*


camisol = Antonin   
casimir = Yves   
chagregel = Grégoire 
 *D*


Dark Templar = Romain   
DocEvil = Xavier   
Dude = Scott 
 *E*


Elisa = Aurélie 
 *F*


Finn_Atlas = Romuald   
Fredoupsy = Frédérique 
 *G*


Gargamel = Zaki   
ginette107 = Marie   
GlobalCut = Emmanuel   
golf = Alain   
guytantakul = Tanguy   
Garulfo = Stéphane 
 *H*

*I*


iMax = Maxime 
 *J*


jathénaïs = Jennifer   
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc   
jpmiss = Jean-Paul 
 *K*


kak = Karen   
Kamkil = Yukel   
karl40 = Carlos   
krystof = Christophe 
 *L*


legritch = Patrick   
Lemmy = Michel   
Lio70 = Lionel   
Lorna = Laurence   
LucG = Luc   
lupus yonderboy = Julien 
 *M*


Macelene = Hélène   
Macinside = Nicolas   
maousse = Arnaud   
Mactiviste =Frédéric   
Mad'doc  = Stéphane   
Molgow = Laurent 
 
*N*


nato kino = Nicolas   
Nemo44 = Arnaud   
Nephou = Benoît   
Nexka = Marlène 
 *O*


Oizo = Grégory 
 
*P*


PetIrix = Nicolas   
Philito = Philip   
Postizo = Ludovic   
prerima = Marie 
 *Q*

*R*


rezba = françois   
Roberto Vendez = Vincent 
 *S*


sesame = Victor   
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël   
Sylko = Sylvain 
 *T*


Term = Gaël   
Thebig = Jean-Luc 
 *U*

*V*


Veejee = Cyril 
 *W*


WebOlivier = Olivier 
 *X*

*Y*

*Z*


Zazie = Emma   
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

*A*


alan.a = Alan   
alèm = Rémi   
alexm31 = Alexandra   
Anntraxh = Anne   
aricosec = robert 
 *B*


BackCat=Laurent
barbarella =Fanny   
bebert = Jean-Yves   
benjamin = Benjamin   
Black Beru = Bruno   
bonpat = Patrice   
bouillabaisse = jerome 
 

*C*


camisol = Antonin   
casimir = Yves   
chagregel = Grégoire 
 *D*


Dark Templar = Romain   
DocEvil = Xavier   
Dude = Scott 
 *E*


Elisa = Aurélie 
 *F*


Finn_Atlas = Romuald   
Fredoupsy = Frédérique 
 *G*


Gargamel = Zaki   
ginette107 = Marie   
GlobalCut = Emmanuel   
golf = Alain   
guytantakul = Tanguy   
Garulfo = Stéphane 
Grug = Grégoire 
 *H*

*I*


iMax = Maxime 
 *J*


jathénaïs = Jennifer   
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc   
jpmiss = Jean-Paul 
 *K*


kak = Karen   
Kamkil = Yukel   
karl40 = Carlos   
krystof = Christophe 
 *L*


legritch = Patrick   
Lemmy = Michel   
Lio70 = Lionel   
Lorna = Laurence   
LucG = Luc   
lupus yonderboy = Julien 
 *M*


Macelene = Hélène   
Macinside = Nicolas   
maousse = Arnaud   
Mactiviste =Frédéric   
Mad'doc  = Stéphane   
Molgow = Laurent 
 
*N*


nato kino = Nicolas   
Nemo44 = Arnaud   
Nephou = Benoît   
Nexka = Marlène 
 *O*


Oizo = Grégory 
 
*P*


PetIrix = Nicolas   
Philito = Philip   
Postizo = Ludovic   
prerima = Marie 
 *Q*

*R*


rezba = françois   
Roberto Vendez = Vincent 
 *S*


sesame = Victor   
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël   
Sylko = Sylvain 
 *T*


Term = Gaël   
Thebig = Jean-Luc 
 *U*

*V*


Veejee = Cyril 
 *W*


WebOlivier = Olivier 
 *X*

*Y*

*Z*


Zazie = Emma   
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

*A*


alan.a = Alan   
alèm = Rémi   
alexm31 = Alexandra   
Anntraxh = Anne   
aricosec = robert 
 *B*


BackCat=Laurent
barbarella =Fanny   
bebert = Jean-Yves   
benjamin = Benjamin   
Black Beru = Bruno   
bonpat = Patrice   
bouillabaisse = jerome 
 

*C*


camisol = Antonin   
casimir = Yves   
chagregel = Grégoire 
 *D*


Dark Templar = Romain   
DocEvil = Xavier   
Dude = Scott 
 *E*


Elisa = Aurélie 
 *F*


Finn_Atlas = Romuald   
Fredoupsy = Frédérique 
 *G*


Gargamel = Zaki   
ginette107 = Marie   
GlobalCut = Emmanuel   
golf = Alain   
guytantakul = Tanguy   
Garulfo = Stéphane 
Grug = Grégoire 
 *H*

*I*


iMax = Maxime 
 *J*


jathénaïs = Jennifer   
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc   
jpmiss = Jean-Paul 
 *K*


kak = Karen   
Kamkil = Yukel   
karl40 = Carlos   
krystof = Christophe 
 *L*


legritch = Patrick   
Lemmy = Michel   
Lio70 = Lionel   
Lorna = Laurence   
LucG = Luc   
lupus yonderboy = Julien 
 *M*


Macelene = Hélène   
Macinside = Nicolas   
maousse = Arnaud   
Mactiviste =Frédéric   
Mad'doc  = Stéphane   
Molgow = Laurent 
Modern Thing = Angie
 
*N*


nato kino = Nicolas   
Nemo44 = Arnaud   
Nephou = Benoît   
Nexka = Marlène 
 *O*


Oizo = Grégory 
 
*P*


PetIrix = Nicolas   
Philito = Philip   
Postizo = Ludovic   
prerima = Marie 
 *Q*

*R*


rezba = françois   
Roberto Vendez = Vincent 
 *S*


sesame = Victor   
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël   
Sylko = Sylvain 
 *T*


Term = Gaël   
Thebig = Jean-Luc 
 *U*

*V*


Veejee = Cyril 
 *W*


WebOlivier = Olivier 
 *X*

*Y*

*Z*


Zazie = Emma   
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## gotan (22 Juillet 2004)

*A*

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
*B*

BackCat=Laurent
barbarella =Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
*C*

camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
*D*

Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
*E*

Elisa = Aurélie
*F*

Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
*G*

Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
*H*

*I*

iMax = Maxime
*J*

jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
*K*

kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
*L*

legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
*M*

Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
*N*

nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
*O*

Oizo = Grégory
*P*

PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
*Q*

*R*

rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
*S*

sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
*T*

Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
*U*

*V*

Veejee = Cyril
*W*

WebOlivier = Olivier
*X*

*Y*

*Z*

Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

*A*

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
*B*

BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
*C*

camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
*D*

Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
*E*

Elisa = Aurélie
*F*

Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
*G*

Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
*H*

*I*

iMax = Maxime
*J*

jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
*K*

kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
*L*

legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
*M*

Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
*N*

nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
*O*

Oizo = Grégory
*P*

PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
*Q*

*R*

rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
*S*

sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
*T*

Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
*U*

*V*

Veejee = Cyril
*W*

WebOlivier = Olivier
*X*

*Y*

*Z*

Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2005)

*A*

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
*B*

BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
*C*

camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
*D*

Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
*E*

Elisa = Aurélie
*F*

Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
*G*

Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
*H*

*I*

iMax = Maxime
*J*

jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
*K*

kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
*L*

legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
*M*

Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
*N*

nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
*O*

Oizo = Grégory
*P*

PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
*Q*

*R*

rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
*S*

sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
*T*

Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
*U*

*V*

Veejee = Cyril
*W*

WebOlivier = Olivier
*X*

*Y*

*Z*

Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mars 2005)

*A*

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
*B*

BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
*C*

camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
*D*

Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
*E*

Elisa = Aurélie
*F*

Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
*G*

Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
*H*

*I*

iMax = Maxime
*J*

jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
*K*

kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
*L*

legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel
*M*

Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
*N*

nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
*O*

Oizo = Grégory
*P*

PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
*Q*

*R*

rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
*S*

sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
*T*

Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
*U*

*V*

Veejee = Cyril
*W*

WebOlivier = Olivier
*X*

*Y*

*Z*

Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2005)

*A*

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
*B*

BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
*C*

camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
*D*

Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
*E*

Elisa = Aurélie
*F*

Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
*G*

Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
*H*

*I*

iMax = Maxime
*J*

jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
*K*

kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
*L*

legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel
*M*

Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
*N*

nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
*O*

Oizo = Grégory
*P*

Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
*Q*

*R*

rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
*S*

sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
*T*

Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
*U*

*V*

Veejee = Cyril
*W*

WebOlivier = Olivier
*X*

*Y*

*Z*

Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2005)

*A*


alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
*B*

BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
*C*

camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
*D*

Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
*E*

Elisa = Aurélie
*F*

Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
*G*

Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
*H*

*I*

iMax = Maxime
*J*

jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
*K*

kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
*L*

legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel
*M*

Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
Madonna = Florence 
*N*

nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
*O*

Oizo = Grégory
*P*

Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
*Q*

*R*

rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
*S*

sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
*T*

Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
*U*

*V*

Veejee = Cyril
*W*

WebOlivier = Olivier
*X*

*Y*

*Z*

Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

*A*

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
*B*

BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
*C*

camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
*D*

Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
*E*

Elisa = Aurélie
*F*

Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
*G*

Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
*H*

*I*

iMax = Maxime
*J*

jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
*K*

kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
*L*

legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel
*M*

Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
*N*

nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
*O*

Oizo = Grégory
*P*

PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
*Q*

*R*

rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
*S*

sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
*T*

Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume
*U*

*V*

Veejee = Cyril
*W*

WebOlivier = Olivier
*X*

*Y*

*Z*

Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## Dedalus (22 Mars 2005)

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
B
BackCat=Laurent
barbarella =Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome


C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
D
Dark Templar = Romain
Dedalus = Alexandre
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
E
Elisa = Aurélie
F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
H

I
iMax = Maxime
J
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
O
Oizo = Grégory

P
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
U

V
Veejee = Cyril
W
WebOlivier = Olivier
X

Y

Z
Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

ah ouais bah d'accord : on me zappe ???  


merci bôcoup


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2005)

*A*

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
*B*

BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
*C*

camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
*D*

Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
*E*

Elisa = Aurélie
*F*

Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
*G*

Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
*H*

*I*

iMax = Maxime
*J*

jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
*K*

kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
*L*

legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel
*M*

Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
*N*

nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
*O*

Oizo = Grégory
*P*

PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
*Q*

*R*

rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
*S*

sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
*T*

Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume
*U*

*V*

Veejee = Cyril
*W*

WebOlivier = Olivier
*X*

*Y*

*Z*

Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## Dedalus (22 Mars 2005)

Ben, Euhhhhh.... J'veux pas dire, mais.....
Ou je ne mets pas mon prénom, ou je le mets..
Mais si je le mets, j'aimerais autant qu'on ne me le change pas   


Ouh là, j'ai dû trop travailler  help ! j'ai des hallucinations
Faites excuse j'ai cru lire Guillaume... Demain ophtalmo !


----------



## steinway (22 Mars 2005)

*A*


alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
*B*

BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
*C*

camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
*D*

Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
*E*

Elisa = Aurélie
*F*

Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
*G*

Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
*H*

 *I*

iMax = Maxime
*J*

jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
*K*

kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
*L*

legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel
*M*

Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
*N*

nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
*O*

Oizo = Grégory
*P*

PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
*Q*

*R* 

rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
*S*

sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
 
*T*

Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume
*U*

 *V*

Veejee = Cyril
*W*

WebOlivier = Olivier
*X*

 *Y*

 *Z*


----------



## PommeQ (22 Mars 2005)

*A*


alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
*B*

BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît
*C*

camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
*D*

Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
*E*

Elisa = Aurélie
*F*

Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
*G*

Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
*H*

 *I*

iMax = Maxime
*J*

jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
*K*

kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
*L*

legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel
*M*

Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
*N*

nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
*O*

Oizo = Grégory
*P*

PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
*Q*

*R* 

rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
*S*

sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
 
*T*

Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume
*U*

 *V*

Veejee = Cyril
*W*

WebOlivier = Olivier
*X*

 *Y*

 *Z*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Mars 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> *A*
> 
> 
> alan.a = Alan
> ...


et la suite


----------



## pixelemon (22 Mars 2005)

*A*



alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
*B*

BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît
*C*

camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
*D*

Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
*E*

Elisa = Aurélie
*F*

Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
*G*

Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
*H*

 *I*

iMax = Maxime
*J*

jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
*K*

kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
*L*

legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel
*M*

Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
*N*

nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
*O*

Oizo = Grégory
*P*

PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip 
Pixelemon = Glenn
 
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
*Q*

*R* 

rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
*S*

sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu


*T*

Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume
*U*

 *V*

Veejee = Cyril
*W*

WebOlivier = Olivier
*X*

 *Y*

 *Z*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Mars 2005)

Je me suis permis de rajouter Madonna : elle avait disparu en cours de route 
Ai-je bien fait ? :rose:


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis permis de rajouter Madonna : elle avait disparu en cours de route
> Ai-je bien fait ? :rose:



C'est surtout qu'il faut enlever les balises [ QUOTE ][ /QUOTE ]...


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2005)

*A*




alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
*B*

BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît
*C*

camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
*D*

Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
*E*

Elisa = Aurélie
*F*

Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique
*G*

Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
*H*

 *I*

iMax = Maxime
*J*

jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul
*K*

kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe
*L*

legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel
*M*

Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence 
macmarco = Jean-Marc
 
*N*

nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
*O*

Oizo = Grégory
*P*

PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn


Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
*Q*

*R* 

rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent
*S*

sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu




*T*

Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume
*U*

 *V*

Veejee = Cyril
*W*

WebOlivier = Olivier
*X*

 *Y*

 *Z*


----------



## mado (23 Mars 2005)

Oui, oui .
Mais j'ai encore été kidnappée .


Et retrouvée !! 
:love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (23 Mars 2005)

A

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime

J
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Mars 2005)

On m'a viré aussi. Tant pis


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2005)

A

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime

J
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2005)

A

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime

J
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## mado (23 Mars 2005)

*paaaaaaaatriiiiiiicK*    :love: :love: :love: :love: 


(oups pardon, excusez moi.. :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:  )


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *paaaaaaaatriiiiiiicK*    :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> (oups pardon, excusez moi.. :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:  )


 Fiori


----------



## mado (23 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Fiori



Bah, ça peut faire corse aussi Fiori


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2005)

A

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cor = Corentin
D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## Malow (9 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cor = Corentin
D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## sofiping (9 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cor = Corentin
D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette = super


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## Nobody (9 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## al02 (9 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
al02 = Alain

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
al02 = Alain

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel
maiwen = Sophie 

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Juillet 2005)

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
al02 = Alain

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
La SAGEsse = Corine
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel
maiwen = Sophie 

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## Cillian (10 Juillet 2005)

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
al02 = Alain

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cillian = Philippe
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
La SAGEsse = Corine
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel
maiwen = Sophie 

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Amaël = Amaël 
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
al02 = Alain

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cillian = Philippe
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas
H
I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
La SAGEsse = Corine
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel
maiwen = Sophie 

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z


----------



## MacMadam (10 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Amaël = Amaël
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
al02 = Alain

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cillian = Philippe
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas

H

I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
La SAGEsse = Corine
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
MacMadam = Nathalie
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel
maiwen = Sophie 

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z
 Zazie = Emma
 Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

Nathalie :love: (air Gilbert Bécaud)


----------



## geoff rowley (10 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Amaël = Amaël
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
al02 = Alain

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cillian = Philippe
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
Geoff Rowley = Julien
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas

H

I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
La SAGEsse = Corine
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
MacMadam = Nathalie
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel
maiwen = Sophie 

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z
 Zazie = Emma
 Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Amaël = Amaël
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
al02 = Alain

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cillian = Philippe
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
Geoff Rowley = Julien
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas

H

I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
La SAGEsse = Corine
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
MacMadam = Nathalie
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel
maiwen = Sophie 

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
P'tit Sarko = Nicolas
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z
Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier

Chercher l'erreur...


----------



## Virpeen (10 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Amaël = Amaël
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
al02 = Alain

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cillian = Philippe
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
Geoff Rowley = Julien
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas

H

I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
La SAGEsse = Corine
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
MacMadam = Nathalie
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel
maiwen = Sophie 

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
P'tit Sarko = Nicolas
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril
Virpeen = Fabienne

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z
Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier

Chercher l'erreur...


----------



## MacMadam (11 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nathalie :love: (air Gilbert Bécaud)



...On ne me l'avait jamais faite, celle-là


----------



## ptitchout (11 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Amaël = Amaël
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
al02 = Alain

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cillian = Philippe
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
Geoff Rowley = Julien
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas

H

I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
La SAGEsse = Corine
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
MacMadam = Nathalie
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel
maiwen = Sophie 

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
P'tit Sarko = Nicolas
Ptitchout = Christophe
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril
Virpeen = Fabienne

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z
Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## macarel (11 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Amaël = Amaël
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
al02 = Alain

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cillian = Philippe
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
Geoff Rowley = Julien
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas

H

I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
La SAGEsse = Corine
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macarel = Leen
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
MacMadam = Nathalie
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel
maiwen = Sophie 

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
P'tit Sarko = Nicolas
Ptitchout = Christophe
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril
Virpeen = Fabienne

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z
Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## madlen (11 Juillet 2005)

A
alan.a = Alan
alèm = Rémi
alexm31 = Alexandra
Amaël = Amaël
Anntraxh = Anne
aricosec = robert
al02 = Alain

B
BackCat = Laurent
barbarella = Fanny
bebert = Jean-Yves
benjamin = Benjamin
Black Beru = Bruno
bonpat = Patrice
bouillabaisse = jerome
Bassman = Gildas
Benito41 = Benoît

C
camisol = Antonin
casimir = Yves
chagregel = Grégoire
Cillian = Philippe
Cor = Corentin

D
Dark Templar = Romain
DocEvil = Xavier
Dude = Scott
-dc- = Daniel
Dedalus = Alexandre
Dos Jones = Joël

E
Elisa = Aurélie

F
Finn_Atlas = Romuald
Fredoupsy = Frédérique

G
Gargamel = Zaki
Geoff Rowley = Julien
ginette107 = Marie
GlobalCut = Emmanuel
golf = Alain
guytantakul = Tanguy
Garulfo = Stéphane
Grug = Grégoire
Gotan = Thomas

H

I
iMax = Maxime
iNano = Anna

J
jahrom = Jérôme
jathénaïs = Jennifer
Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
jpmiss = Jean-Paul

K
kak = Karen
Kamkil = Yukel
karl40 = Carlos
krystof = Christophe

L
La SAGEsse = Corine
legritch = Patrick
Lemmy = Michel
Lio70 = Lionel
Lorna = Laurence
LucG = Luc
lupus yonderboy = Julien
le_magi61 = Gabriel

M
Macarel = Leen
Macelene = Hélène
Macinside = Nicolas
MacMadam = Nathalie
maousse = Arnaud
Mactiviste =Frédéric
Mad'doc = Stéphane
MaLow = Laurence
Molgow = Laurent
Modern Thing = Angie
madonna = Florence
macmarco = Jean-Marc
MACcossinelle = Morgane
MortyBlake = Michel
maiwen = Sophie 
madlen = Lenny

N
nato kino = Nicolas
Nemo44 = Arnaud
Nephou = Benoît
Nexka = Marlène
Nobody = Michel

O
Oizo = Grégory

P
Pascal 77 = Pascal
PetIrix = Nicolas
Philito = Philip
Pixelemon = Glenn
Postizo = Ludovic
P'tit Sarko = Nicolas
Ptitchout = Christophe
prerima = Marie
PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
patochman = Patrick

Q

R
rezba = françois
Roberto Vendez = Vincent

S
sesame = Victor
Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
Sylko = Sylvain
steinway = Matthieu
sofi=sophie

T
Term = Gaël
Thebig = Jean-Luc
Tigrou = Guillaume

U
Urbain = Léonard

V
Veejee = Cyril
Virpeen = Fabienne

W
WebOlivier = Olivier

X

Y

Z
Zazie = Emma
Zitoune = Olivier


----------



## aricosec (12 Juillet 2005)

ce paltoquet de KRYSTOF qui me charri souvent,      
.
moi qui attend pour  me faire payer un coup par un autre ROBERT
il me faut lire a chaque fois le total  
je demande au promoteur de classer ses dossiers,non par pseudo,mais par prenom !* NA !*
*.*
ça me faciliterai les choses ! faut tout dire ici  
:love:


----------



## Xman (12 Juillet 2005)

A
 alan.a = Alan
 alèm = Rémi
 alexm31 = Alexandra
 Amaël = Amaël
 Anntraxh = Anne
 aricosec = robert
 al02 = Alain

 B
 BackCat = Laurent
 barbarella = Fanny
 bebert = Jean-Yves
 benjamin = Benjamin
 Black Beru = Bruno
 bonpat = Patrice
 bouillabaisse = jerome
 Bassman = Gildas
 Benito41 = Benoît

 C
 camisol = Antonin
 casimir = Yves
 chagregel = Grégoire
 Cillian = Philippe
 Cor = Corentin

 D
 Dark Templar = Romain
 DocEvil = Xavier
 Dude = Scott
 -dc- = Daniel
 Dedalus = Alexandre
 Dos Jones = Joël

 E
 Elisa = Aurélie

 F
 Finn_Atlas = Romuald
 Fredoupsy = Frédérique

 G
 Gargamel = Zaki
 Geoff Rowley = Julien
 ginette107 = Marie
 GlobalCut = Emmanuel
 golf = Alain
 guytantakul = Tanguy
 Garulfo = Stéphane
 Grug = Grégoire
 Gotan = Thomas

 H

 I
 iMax = Maxime
 iNano = Anna

 J
 jahrom = Jérôme
 jathénaïs = Jennifer
 Jean-Luc = Jean-Luc
 jpmiss = Jean-Paul

 K
 kak = Karen
 Kamkil = Yukel
 karl40 = Carlos
 krystof = Christophe

 L
 La SAGEsse = Corine
 legritch = Patrick
 Lemmy = Michel
 Lio70 = Lionel
 Lorna = Laurence
 LucG = Luc
 lupus yonderboy = Julien
 le_magi61 = Gabriel

 M
 Macarel = Leen
 Macelene = Hélène
 Macinside = Nicolas
 MacMadam = Nathalie
 maousse = Arnaud
 Mactiviste =Frédéric
 Mad'doc = Stéphane
 MaLow = Laurence
 Molgow = Laurent
 Modern Thing = Angie
 madonna = Florence
 macmarco = Jean-Marc
 MACcossinelle = Morgane
 MortyBlake = Michel
 maiwen = Sophie 
 madlen = Lenny

 N
 nato kino = Nicolas
 Nemo44 = Arnaud
 Nephou = Benoît
 Nexka = Marlène
 Nobody = Michel

 O
 Oizo = Grégory

 P
 Pascal 77 = Pascal
 PetIrix = Nicolas
 Philito = Philip
 Pixelemon = Glenn
 Postizo = Ludovic
 P'tit Sarko = Nicolas
 Ptitchout = Christophe
 prerima = Marie
 PoorMonsteR = Jean-Pierre
 patochman = Patrick

 Q

 R
 rezba = françois
 Roberto Vendez = Vincent

 S
 sesame = Victor
 Solvovmazeltov = Gaël
 Sylko = Sylvain
 steinway = Matthieu
 sofi=sophie

 T
 Term = Gaël
 Thebig = Jean-Luc
 Tigrou = Guillaume

 U
 Urbain = Léonard

 V
 Veejee = Cyril
 Virpeen = Fabienne

 W
 WebOlivier = Olivier

 X
Xman = Michel =MikHrycH

 Y

 Z
 Zazie = Emma
 Zitoune = Olivier


----------

